# How to Survive Martial Law



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

Martial Law Survival Strategies You Should Know | Prepper's Will

An article I found that was interesting.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks for this, never gave it much thought before. Now it scares the crap outta me!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

That looks like an interesting site, and I'd like to explore it. But as soon as it loads, it locks up on me.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Government tracking software will do that.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I get the main site on my mobile device just fine. It must be something that only runs on PC's.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I kind of agree with the idea that the government could come to take what I have. Since I have a gun safe, they will obviously want what ever in in there. I guess the only way is to give them what they want after stashing some stuff away.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I need to rethink my storage areas so that all the eggs are not in one basket.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

How to survive martial law.... 

1... Don't piss off the guys with bug guns and grenades
2.... Refer to 1


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> I need to rethink my storage areas so that all the eggs are not in one basket.


I have some of the food marked with false things like chicken scratch, goat food etc and it is in the back of the area that we store the animal food. We did this after a thread on here about if you have all your stores in one place you could lose it all to fire etc. We have been considering moving some of our bookshelves and putting things behind them and putting a false wall above the bookshelves so it looks like they are up against the wall. We have a small room that is lined in bookshelves so it wouldn't be hard to do.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

This has been a problem throughout our national history. Lincoln & Wilson did it, as did Roosevelt.

This one was Bill Clinton's doing.
Millennium-Ark: Executive Orders and Storing-Is It Lawful?

Obama's Plan To Seize Control Of Our Economy And Our Lives

http://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/FR-2012-03-22/pdf/2012-7019.pdf

This one was during WWI
NAVY MAN INDICTED FOR FOOD HOARDING - Medical Director Nash Had Tons of Food Supplies Stored in His Home. WIFE IS ACCUSED ALSO She Inherited a Legacy and Couple Invested Heavily to Forestall Any Food Shortage. - View Article - NYTimes.com

I remember reading another old article of the same thing, during the Civil War but cannot find it now. It was in the north, someone squealed on him for hoarding food and he was arrested and his stocks confiscated. 
These were all pertaining to war times but, that (martial law) can be declared just about anytime they wish now.
Many times they can get you on regulatory infractions.

Norco, California; 2007. A man was arrested after a house fire in which ammunition was popping off. Officials discovered over 1 million rounds of ammo and over 100 guns plus reloading equipment and components. The media had a field day. 
http://ktla.trb.com/news/ktla-weapons,0,3065900.story?coll=ktla-newsspecial3-1
Link is currently reporting problems.

It also should give you pause about how and where you store your ammo. Hopefully not all in one place.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

become a hermit and learn to say yes mam and yes sir when talking to your family of tennisballs


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

Might sound like an odd question, but w/ marial law the first thing that comes to my mind is registered weapons. Is the gov't going to know what they are looking for (guns) in your home?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Auntie said:


> I have some of the food marked with false things like chicken scratch, goat food etc and it is in the back of the area that we store the animal food. We did this after a thread on here about if you have all your stores in one place you could lose it all to fire etc. We have been considering moving some of our bookshelves and putting things behind them and putting a false wall above the bookshelves so it looks like they are up against the wall. We have a small room that is lined in bookshelves so it wouldn't be hard to do.


Do you believe that your livestock and livestock feed will not also be confiscated to feed the people oppressing you?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

trips-man said:


> Might sound like an odd question, but w/ marial law the first thing that comes to my mind is registered weapons. Is the gov't going to know what they are looking for (guns) in your home?


It would be safe to assume that would top the list. Citizens were disarmed in their homes in the aftermath of Katrina, leaving them defenseless against roving gangs, thugs and mobs.


----------



## trips-man (Apr 26, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> It would be safe to assume that would top the list. Citizens were disarmed in their homes in the aftermath of Katrina, leaving them defenseless against roving gangs, thugs and mobs.


I guess thats why stashing non-registred weapons is important.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Martial law will dictate they come for the guns first. All but one of my weapons are registered. A problem I intend to correct ASAP. Did you get that NSA?


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

Part 2 another article I came cross

HOW TO SURVIVE MARTIAL LAW


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

what guns I don't have any guns-I lost them in the boating accident with prepadoodle or something


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Do you believe that your livestock and livestock feed will not also be confiscated to feed the people oppressing you?


I believe they will start with human food, guns, ammo and medical supplies.

It is not just martial law but people who didn't prepare that will come to steal what isn't theirs, if it gets to that point. I don't think they will want goat food.


----------

